# I Should Learn To Be More Clear!



## MedicPrincess (Apr 17, 2007)

We were dispatched for a cardiac arrest.  When we get there its not a carciac arrest, however the patient is unresponsive with agonal respirations.  So as the FD medic and my medic prepare to intubate the patient, I pick up my radio:

Me- "County - Medic 9, this is not a Cardiac Arrest.  Patient is unresponsive, agonal respirations.  We are preparing to intubate him.  Notify the ER, please."

Dispatch- "Copy, Medic 9," then a pause, followed by...  "Medic 9, which part of last did you want the ER notified of?"

Me- "All of it"

Dispatch- "Copy."  another pause.. "Medic 9, what do you need the ER to do?"

Okay, so now I am pulling my hair out...

Me- after a BIG DEEP BREATH - "We are intubating this patient.  Maybe you can let them know to be ready for an intubated patient."

Dispatch - "Oh, Oh yea...Copy, we'll notify the ER."

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

When your a patient in the ER and go to the bathroom and are handed a cup, thats universal for pee in here right?

I was in my Last ER Clinical the other day. We had a 26 yo female in there with ABD pain, N/V, and a fever.  After I start her IV, she says she needs to go to the bathroom.  I reach in the drawer and hand her a cup and the little   wipe.  I ask her if she knows how to do it and she says yes.  I let her know there are also instructions on the wall if she need any additional help.  A few minutes later her mom walks up to me.

Mom- "Umm, ma'am.  Did you want her #1 or her #2 in there?"

Me- slightly confused, "Well we need a urine sample, so her #1."

Her mom says okay and begins to turn away, then looks back and says..

"Okay, We're going to need a different cup then."  

That 26 yo F crapped in that cup!! AND MADE IT!!  I really wanted to get her a Gold Star!!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 17, 2007)

LOL, Automatic win for Princess on the last story! Good to see ya too!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 17, 2007)

thats a crappy story. Thanks.


----------

